# Butterfly Show in Cincinnati



## jlykins (Apr 14, 2008)

The Butterfly show starts this weekend in Cincinnati at the Krohn Conservatory. They have a photo contest during the show. The info is here: http://www.butterflyshow.com/pdfs/GP photo contest-Cinn Enquirer.pdf

They also have a specific time set aside for photographers.

*PHOTO NIGHTS AT KROHN CONSERVATORY​*[FONT=Arial,Arial]5:30  7:30pm - $10 
April 23 
April 28 
May 8 
May 12​May 20 

I think I will head down there this weekend and take some shots, but I plan on going back down on the photo nights to get some photos as well. If anyone would like to join me, shoot me a pm or whatever and we can figure out when and where we're going to meet. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't even know this was going on. Cox Arboretum (sp) has their butteryfly building that opens next month, I think. I may go to this at some point, but I certainly will not be entering the photo contest. 

Bottom of Section 3

_"All entries become property of the Sponsor. Contestants acknowledge and agree that Sponsor shall have the right to edit, adapt, modify, reproduce, publish, promote, create a sound recording of, or otherwise display or use entries in any way it sees fit without limitation or compensation to entrants"_


Sorry, don't think so. Best way to photo-shop for future advertisements. Pay $175 purse and save yourself hundreds (if not a grand) of additional $$'s to hire a pro for your ad work. This is why I hardly ever enter photo contests.


----------



## jlykins (Apr 14, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> I didn't even know this was going on. Cox Arboretum (sp) has their butteryfly building that opens next month, I think. I may go to this at some point, but I certainly will not be entering the photo contest.
> 
> Bottom of Section 3
> 
> ...


 

I read that too, but I'm an amature at best, so if I can get something published in the paper, it can only add to my portfolio. It doesn't say anything about using a photo for that purpose.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, but the thing I hate is that they don't even credit you.  If they did, then it may not be so bad.  All they do is add it to their stock, or sell it to a stock company, and pretty much forget your name.


----------



## jlykins (Apr 14, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Yeah, but the thing I hate is that they don't even credit you. If they did, then it may not be so bad. All they do is add it to their stock, or sell it to a stock company, and pretty much forget your name.


 

This is true. I might not enter into the contest, but I am going to go for sure.


----------

